# NH 8160 shifting problems



## Les mccabe (Jul 28, 2017)

I have a NH 8160 that started with codes f45 then flash f43 at the end flash f41 now it will go forward put no reverse. Anyone have this problem and get it fixed?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Les, welcome to the tractor forum.

Here is a translation of your error codes:

Error Code F41 - Medium/Reverse Range Synchronizer Potentiometer Under Voltage
Error Code F43 - Low/High Range Synchronizer Potentiometer Under Voltage
Error Code F45 - Low/High Range Synchronizer Potentiometer Out Of Calibrated Range

There is a Repair Manual on CD for an NH 8160 on ebay for $19. It should address repairs for error codes. EBay item number: 122437223113

From what I can find on the internet, you likely have a potentiometer gone bad on the right hand side of the transmission (there are 2 potentiometers there). You can swap them and check results.

You can also try recalibrating the transmission. There is a procedure in the manual. If that doesn't fix it, maybe it has a bad potentiometer, but sometimes it just needs recalibration.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Here is a list of New Holland Error Codes:

Digital Instrument Cluster Codes (EIC) 
Error Code 1 - Engine Oil Pressure Sender Short Or Open Circuit 
Error Code 2 - Engine Oil Pressure Sender Short To +Ve Voltage 
Error Code 3 - Fuel Tank Level Sender Short To Ground 
Error Code 4 - Fuel Tank Level Sender Open Circuit Or Short To +Ve Voltage 
Error Code 5 - Wheel Speed Sender Short Circuit 
Error Code 6 - Wheel Speed Sender Open Circuit 
Error Code 7 - Coolant Temperature Sender Short Circuit 
Error Code 8 - EDC Serial Link Failure. Communications 
Error Error Code 9 - Transmission Serial Link Failure. Communications Error 
Error Code 10 - Memory Retention Error Of Battery Calibration Constant 
Error Code 11 -Memory Retention Error Of Operator Setting For Slip Alarm, Slip Zero Reference Constant, Implement Width And Service Hours 
Error Code 12 -Coolant Temperature Sender Open Circuit Or Shorted To A + Ve Voltage 
Error Code 13 - Engine Shut Down Output Short To A +Ve Voltage Instrument Cluster Inoperative

Electronic Hitch Codes (CFPS or GCM1)
Error code HL - Height limit incorrectly set to perform auto calibration
Error Code 2 - Poor Or No Signal From Tractor Performance Monitor Radar
Error Code 3 - Radar (Ground Speed) Greater Than Wheel Speed
Error Code 4 - Wheel Speed Greater Than Maximum Speed Of Tractor
Error Code 5 - Wheel Speed Zero When Radar Is Indicating Ground Speed
Error Code 6 - Slip Control Voltage Low (Short Or Open Circuit)
Error Code 7 - Slip Control Voltage High (Damaged Potentiometer Or Short To +12
Volts)
Error Code 8 - Raise/Work Switch Failure
Error Code 9 - Both External Lift/Lower Fender Switches Are Being Operated
Simultaneously
Error Code 10 - Height Limit Control Voltage Low (Short Or Open Circuit)
Error Code 11 - Height Limit Control Voltage High (Damaged Potentiometer Or Short
To +12 Volts)
Error Code 12 - Drop Rate Control Voltage Low (Short Or Open Circuit)
Error Code 13 - Drop Rate Control Voltage High (Damaged Potentiometer Or Short To
+12 Volts)
Error Code 14 -Open Circuit Connection To Load Sensing Pin, Short Circuit To Ground
Or Failed Load Sensing Pin
Error Code 15 -Load Sensing Pin Short Circuit To +12 Volts, Failed Or Corroded Load
Sensing Pin
Error Code 16 -Open Circuit Connection To Load Sensing Pin, Short Circuit To Ground
Or Failed Load Sensing Pin
Error Code 17 -Load Sensing Pin Short Circuit To +12 Volts, Failed Or Corroded Load
Sensing Pin

Error Code 18 - Both Load Sensing Pins Disconnected
Error Code 19 -Pin Reference Voltage Less Than 8 Volts (Short Or Open Circuit)
Error Code 20 -Pin Reference Voltage Greater Than 8 Volts (Short To +12 Volts)
Error Code 21 -Draft Sensitivity Control Voltage Low (Short Or Open Circuit)
Error Code 22 -Draft Sensitivity Control Voltage High (Damaged Potentiometer Or Short
To +12 Volts)
Error Code 23 - Control Panel Disconnected
Error Code 24 - Perform Hydraulic Lift Calibration
Error Code 25 -Position Lever Potentiometer Control Voltage Low (Short Or Open
Circuit)
Error Code 26 -Position Lever Potentiometer Control Voltage High (Damaged
Potentiometer Or Short To +12 Volts)
Error Code 27 -Lift Arm Position Sensing Control Voltage Low (Short Or Open Circuit)
Error Code 28 -Lift Arm Position Sensing Control Voltage High (Damaged
Potentiometer Or Short To +12 Volts)
Error Code 29 - Hydraulic Control Valve Disconnected
Error Code 30 - Signal Ground Open Circuit
Error Code 31 - Chassis Harness Disconnected
Error Code 32 - Draft Load Potentiometer Shorted To +12v
Error Code 33 -Draft Control Potentiometer Open Circuit Or Short To Ground
Error Code 49 - Wheel Speed Sensor Open Or Short Circuit
Error Code 53 - Microprocessor 5 Volt Reference Shorted To +12 Volts
Error Code 54 - Microprocessor 5 Volt Reference Shorted To Ground
Error Code 57 - EDC Microprocessor Failure
Error Code 59 - Microprocessor Reference Voltage Open Circuit
Error Code 63 - EDC Hydraulic Valve Lower Solenoid Open Circuit
Error Code 64 - EDC Hydraulic Valve Raise Solenoid Open Circuit
Error Code 65 - EDC Hydraulic Valve Lower Solenoid Short Circuit

Error Code 67 - EDC Hydraulic Valve Supply Voltage Too Low
Error Code 69 - Control Lever EDC Raise/Lower Switch Failure
Front Suspended Axle Codes (GCM1 or XCM)
Error Code L01 - Lockout Valve Raising Solenoid Not Working
Error Code L02 - Raising Solenoid Not Working
Error Code L03 - Lowering Solenoid Not Working
Error Code L04 -Front Axle Potentiometer Threshold Is Higher Than The Set Limit
Error Code L05 -Front Axle Potentiometer Threshold Is Lower Than The Set Limit
Error Code L06 - The Suspension Is Not Calibrated
Error Code L07 -Front Axle Weight Has Been Reduced But The Suspension Is Unable
To Reset Nominal Height
Error Code L08 -Front Axle Weight Has Been Increased But The Suspension Is Unable
To Reset Nominal Height
Error Code L09 - Lockout Valve Lower Solenoid Not Working
PTO Codes

NOTE: If P34 and P40 appear, see Knowledge for keywords “Error codes P34 and P40
display” and follow the resolution.
Error Code P01 - Rear PTO Brake Solenoid Stuck Off
Error Code P02 - Rear PTO Brake Solenoid Stuck On
Error Code P03 - Rear PTO Brake Output Open Circuit
Error Code P04 – Rear PTO Brake Driver Over Temperature
Error Code P05 – Rear PTO Brake Switch open circuit
Error Code P06 - Rear PTO Not Calibrated
Error Code P07 – Rear PTO Solenoid Over Current
Error Code P08 - Rear PTO Solenoid Stuck Off
Error Code P15 - Differential Lock Solenoid Stuck Off
Error Code P16 - Differential Lock Solenoid Stuck On
Error Code P17 - Differential Lock Output Open Circuit
Error Code P18 - Differential Lock Driver Over Temperature
Error Code P21 - 4wd Solenoid Stuck Off
Error Code P22 - 4wd Solenoid Stuck On
Error Code P23 - 4wd Output Open Circuit
Error Code P24 - 4wd Driver Over Temperature
Error Code P27 - PTO Speed Sensor Open Circuit
Error Code P31 - Steering Sensor Out Of Range - (Maximum Voltage)
Error Code P32 - Steering Sensor Out Of Range - (Minimum Voltage)
Error Code P33 - Rear PTO Cab Switch Momentary Contact Open
Error Code P34 -Fender Mounted Rear PTO Switch Open Circuit Or Short To
Ground Error Code P35 -Fender Mounted Rear PTO Switch Input Short To +12v Or
Short Across Fender Switch Wires

Error Code P36 - Rear PTO Failure To Start - Relay Or Switch Wiring Fault
Error Code P37 -Rear PTO Cab Switch Momentary Contact Stuck Closed (Longer Than
30 Seconds)
Error Code P38 -Cab And Fender Rear PTO Controls Operated Within 2 Seconds Of
Each Other
Error Code P39 -Incorrect Voltage On Fender Mounted Rear PTO Switch Input (If
Fitted)
Error Code P40 - PTO Relay Short To +12v Or An Open Circuit
Error Code P41 - PTO Fender Switch Relay Short To Ground
Common Test Procedure For All Of The Switch Circuits Connecting To Ground
Active Fan Beep Codes Common to the MXM/TM120-MXM/TM155 (SCM)
SWB Active Fan codes (number of short tones-do NOT count the first tone) Search
Knowledge for keywords “Visctronic fan troubleshooting information requested” and
follow the resolution for the retrieval procedure.
Error Code 1 - Transmission oil sensor fault.
Error Code 2 - Engine coolant sensor fault.
Error Code 3 - Transmission oil temperature implausible (compared to engine coolant
temperature).

Error Code 4 - Fan speed out of range.
Error Code 5 - Maximum fan speed low (maximum fan speed demanded but not
achieved).
Error Code 6 - +5V reference error.
Error Code 7 - Fan speed output signal error.
Semi Powershift MXM/TM120-MXM/TM155
Calibration Codes (all controllers)
Error Code CF - Calibration Procedure Completed Successfully
Error Code CH - Oil Temperature Above 105 Degrees Centigrade
Error Code CL - Oil Temperature Between 10 and 19 Degrees Centigrade
Error Code U01 - Front Axle Potentiometer Open Circuit
Error Code U02 -Front Axle Potentiometer Threshold Is Higher Than The Set Limit
Error Code U03 -Front Axle Potentiometer Short Circuit Auto Calibration Procedure
Will Not Work
Error Code U04 -Front Axle Potentiometer Threshold Is Lower Than The Set Limit
Error Code U05 -Front Suspension Is Not Reaching Minimum And Maximum Position
During The Auto Calibration Procedure
Error Code U07 -Suspension Is Stationary During The Raise Command In The Auto
Calibration Procedure

Continued on next post....


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Error Code U09 -Suspension Is Stationary During The Lowering Command In The Auto
Calibration Procedure
Error Code U10 -Suspension Is Unable To Reach The Minimum Height Within 25
Seconds
Error Code U11 - Unable To Calibrate The Suspension
Error Code U12 -Auto Calibration Procedure Stopped/Vehicle Not Stationary
Error Code U19 - Oil Temperature Below 10 Degrees Centigrade
Error Code U21 - Engine RPM Too Low
Error Code U22 - Engine RPM Too High
Error Code U23 - Shuttle Lever In Neutral
Error Code U26 - Clutch Pedal Not Released
Error Code U31 - Output Speed Sensed - Tractor Moving
Error Code U33 - Hand Brake Not Applied
Error Code U34 - Seat Switch Not Activated
Error Code U36 - Maximum Allowed Clutch Calibration Value Exceeded
Error Code U37 - Engine RPM Dropped Too Soon
Error Code U38 - High / Low synchroniser calibration values out of tolerance (Forward)
Error Code U81 - No Medium/Reverse Range Synchronizer Movement Sensed
Error Code U82 - No Low/High Range Synchronizer Movement Sensed
Error Code U83 - Synchronizer Potentiometer Connectors Swapped
Error Code U84 - Reverse And High Range Synchronizer Solenoid Connectors Swapped
Error Code U85 - Medium And Low Range Synchronizer Solenoid Connectors Swapped
Error Code U86 - Medium/Reverse Range Synchronizer Neutral Error
Error Code U87 - Low/High Range Synchronizer Neutral Error
Error Code U88 - Medium/Reverse Range Synchronizer Calibration Values Out Of
Tolerance

Error Code U89 - Low/High Range Synchronizer Calibration Values Out Of Tolerance
Transmission Codes (GCM2 or TCM) (Semi Powershift)
Error Code CP - Depress The Clutch Pedal To Re-Enable The Transmission
Error Code F02 - High/Low Synchronizer Not Calibrated Or A Bad Calibration
Error Code F03 - Medium/Reverse Synchronizer Not Calibrated Or A Bad Calibration
Error Code F11 - Clutch Potentiometer Voltage Below Valid Range
Error Code F12 - Clutch Potentiometer Voltage Above Valid Range
Error Code F13 - Upshift And Downshift Switches Both Closed
Error Code F1A - Clutch A Solenoid Open Circuit Or Short To Ground
Error Code F1B - Clutch B Solenoid Open Circuit Or Short To Ground
Error Code F1C - Clutch C Solenoid Open Circuit Or Short To Ground
Error Code F1D - Clutch D Solenoid Open Circuit Or Short To Ground
Error Code F1E - Clutch E Solenoid Open Circuit Or Short To Ground
Error Code F1H - High Range Solenoid Open Circuit Or Short To Ground
Error Code F1L - Low Range Solenoid Open Circuit Or Short To Ground
Error Code F1P - Reverse Range Solenoid Open Circuit Or Short To Ground
Error Code F1U - Medium Range Solenoid Open Circuit Or Short To Ground
Error Code F20 - Range Shift Synchronizer Did Not Engage
Error Code F21 - Transmission Extension Harness To Main Harness Disconnected
Error Code F22 - Range Shift Synchronizer Did Not Disengage
Error Code F23 - Creeper Engaged Speed Or Gear To High
Error Code F24 - All Clutches And Synchronizers Require Calibration
Error Code F27 - Engine RPM Signal Not Present
Error Code F2A - Clutch A Solenoid Over Voltage
Error Code F2B - Clutch B Solenoid Over Voltage
Error Code F2C - Clutch C Solenoid Over Voltage

Error Code F2E - Clutch E Solenoid Over Voltage
Error Code F31 - Range Shift Synchronizer Did Not Engage During Shuttle Shift
Error Code F32 - High Range Synchronizer Did Not Engage During Start Up Sequence,
Within Specified Time (This Is Part Of A System Test During Start Up)
Error Code F33 - Synchronizer Did Not Disengage
Error Code F34 - Synchronizer Did Not Disengage After Start Up Power Up (Part Of
Start Up Sequence)
Error Code F35 - Synchronizer Did Not Engage Previous Range After Error Code F20 Or
F22
Error Code F36 - Synchronizer Disengaged Without Driver Initiation
Error Code F37 - Clutch Disconnect Switch Open Circuit
Error Code F38 - Disabled Range Selected By The Operator
Error Code F40 - Medium/Reverse Range Synchronizer Potentiometer Over Voltage
Error Code F41 - Medium/Reverse Range Synchronizer Potentiometer Under Voltage
Error Code F42 - Low/High Range Synchronizer Potentiometer Over Voltage
Error Code F43 - Low/High Range Synchronizer Potentiometer Under Voltage
Error Code F44 - Medium/Reverse Range Synchronizer Potentiometer Out Of Calibrated
Range
Error Code F45 - Low/High Range Synchronizer Potentiometer Out Of Calibrated Range
Error Code F47 - Clutch Disconnect Switch Misadjusted High
Error Code F48 - Clutch Disconnect Switch Short Circuit
Error Code F49 - Transmission Output Speed Sensor Open Circuit
Error Code F50 - Transmission Output Speed Sensor Short To Ground
Error Code F51 - Temperature Sender Open Circuit
Error Code F52 - Temperature Sender Short To Ground
Error Code F53 - +5 Volt Reference Voltage Too High
Error Code F54 - +5 Volt Reference Voltage Too Low
Error Code F55 - +8 Volt Reference Voltage Too High
Error Code F56 - +8 Volt Reference Voltage Too Low
Error Code F59 - Forward/Neutral/Reverse Switch Disagreement (More Than One
Switch Is Engaged)
Error Code F60 - Upshift Switch Input Voltage Low
Error Code F61 - Upshift Switch Input Voltage High
Error Code F62 - Downshift Switch Input Voltage Low
Error Code F63 - Downshift Switch Input Voltage High
Error Code F64 - Range shift Switch Input Voltage Low
Error Code F65 - Range shift Switch Input Voltage
High
Error Code F66 - Shuttle Lever Forward Switch Input Voltage Low
Error Code F67 - Shuttle Lever Forward Switch Input Voltage
High Error Code F68 - Shuttle Lever Reverse Switch Input Voltage
Low Error Code F69 - Shuttle Lever Reverse Switch Input Voltage
High Error Code F73 - Transmission Mid Speed Sensor Open
Circuit Error Code F74 - Transmission Mid Speed Sensor Short To
Ground Error Code F75 - Swapped Mid And Output Speed Sensor

Error Code F77 - No Signal From The Output Speed Sensor
Error Code F78 - No Signal From The Transmission Mid Speed Sensor
Error Code F79 - Engine RPM Exceeds 3000 RPM
Error Code F80 - Transmission Output Rev/Min Too High For The Selected Gear
Error Code F81 - Clutch Slipping
Error Code FCA - Clutch A Not Calibrated
Error Code FCB - Clutch B Not Calibrated
Error Code FCC - Clutch C Not Calibrated
Error Code FCD - Clutch D Not Calibrated
Error Code FCE - Clutch E Not Calibrated

PTO, MFD, and Differential Lock Codes (XCM for PTO and EMU for MFD and
Differential Lock)
Error Code P01 - Rear PTO Brake Solenoid Stuck Off
Error Code P02 - Rear PTO Brake Solenoid Stuck On
Error Code P03 - Rear PTO Brake Output Open Circuit
Error Code P05 – Rear PTO Brake Switch open circuit
Error Code P06 - Rear PTO Not Calibrated
Error Code P07 - Rear PTO Circuit Over Current
Error Code P08 - Rear PTO Solenoid Open Circuit Or Short To Ground
Error Code P15 - Differential Lock Solenoid Stuck Off
Error Code P16 - Differential Lock Solenoid Stuck On
Error Code P17 - Differential Lock Output Open Circuit
Error Code P18 - Differential Lock Driver Over Temperature
Error Code P21 - 4wd Solenoid Stuck Off

Error Code P22 - 4wd Solenoid Stuck On
Error Code P23 - 4wd Output Open Circuit
Error Code P24 - 4wd Driver Over Temperature
Error Code P27 - PTO Speed Sensor Open Circuit
Error Code P31 - Steering Sensor Out Of Range - (Maximum Voltage)
Error Code P32 - Steering Sensor Out Of Range - (Minimum Voltage)
Error Code P33 - Rear PTO Cab Switch Short Circuit
Error Code P34 - Fender Mounted Rear PTO Switch Short Circuit
Error Code P35 - Fender Mounted Rear PTO Switch Open Circuit
Error Code P36 - Rear PTO Failure To Start
Error Code P37 - Rear PTO Cab Switch Open Circuit
Error Code P38 – PTO Switch time out error
Error Code P50 – Incorrect code displayed because of XCM software (download
the latest software)
Error Code P57 – Incorrect code displayed because of XCM software (download
the latest software)
Error Code P66 – Incorrect code displayed because of XCM software (download
the latest software)
Error Code P80 – Incorrect code displayed because of XCM software (download
the latest software)


----------



## Les mccabe (Jul 28, 2017)

How do you calibrate the p. Meters I know how test them and not sure what or where I'm looking for the p. Meters


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The recalibration procedure for the transmission is in the manual. I found the attached pages on the justanswer.com website for a NH 8360 tractor. If you have problems with recalibration, they may be able to help you.


----------

